# Monday night @ Smoky Joes?



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

A botl has proposed a herf next monday @ Smoky Joes. Any other gorillas from the area interested?

http://www.smokeyjoescigarlounge.com/

date is 4/16/07 around 7 pm..... BTW, they have great food and good prices on "beverages":al


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in buddy.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Ok, sounds good to me! Maybe we can convince PapaJohn67 to show up too? Plus *WollyBugger* is a local too.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

See you Monday. I hope we can get a group together, and if John shows up I've got cigars for the troops he can take.

Your PM mailbox is full, BTW.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> See you Monday. I hope we can get a group together, and if John shows up I've got cigars for the troops he can take.
> 
> Your PM mailbox is full, BTW.


just dumped a few pm's from the box and PPJ67 is seriously considering the trek! I have a new bud who will be with us and a few other guys too possibly...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> just dumped a few pm's from the box and PPJ67 is seriously considering the trek! I have a new bud who will be with us and a few other guys too possibly...


I'll be down Charlie with a few stump twigs you can smoke.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone else in town wanna smoke some cigars and drink some booze?


----------



## RichardW (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry I won't be able to make the emergency herf at SJs, but I'll be outa town next week. Hope to see ya' (and other fellows of the leaf) the follwoing week.

Regards, Richard :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Last night was great at Smoky Joes. We had 6 herfers in attendance and plenty of good cigars and conversation. A couple of pics of a few Gorillas that were able to show up.....

Lenguamor and PapaJohn67









Future Gorilla Garry and Wolly Bugger









PapaJohn67 and a future gorilla


----------

